# Delta ASA Indoor Round Team SmakckDown Event



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

It'll be just like junior high...I'll be the last one picked for a team and we'll be the worst team and they'll all blame me. 
But iot sure sounds like fun!:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Im in. This looks awesome! Guess I will be bringing the ol ProTec with me too!


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

carlosii said:


> It'll be just like junior high...I'll be the last one picked for a team and we'll be the worst team and they'll all blame me.
> But iot sure sounds like fun!:wink:


Naw man, you'll be the ace in the hole. This is going to be a blast! :thumbs_up


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

So how do the championships pan out exactly? Is their one each day or after saturdays or what?


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

CowboyJunkie said:


> So how do the championships pan out exactly? Is their one each day or after saturdays or what?


At the end of each day the teams that have won the rounds plus 2 runner-up teams will shoot off for 1st, 2nd, 3rd place and split up the 20% that's held back from the initial paybacks, plus a bunch of sponsor donated items.

So, you can win multiple times.

Actually the rules just say that you can't compete back-to-back with the same team if you're in the money, but you could sit out a round and then go back for more. If you have a good team you could win multiple times.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Im in. This looks awesome! Guess I will be bringing the ol ProTec with me too!


Well these girls better watch out for team Xtreme.We will hand out an Xtreme BEATING.


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

I know of 4 or 5 mojo's who might just want a piece of this here action!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

MrPibb said:


> I know of 4 or 5 mojo's who might just want a piece of this here action!!!:darkbeer:


Well, there's 1.25 teams. Bring 'em on!


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

What are the restrictions as far as what class shooters you can have on a team? For example 1-pro, 1-K45, 1-yound adult, and 1-open B. Just wondering.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Never mind D I found it. I was having problems opening up your link to the rules.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

FLDartonGuy said:


> Never mind D I found it. I was having problems opening up your link to the rules.


See ya on the line.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Team Xtreme!!!*



CowboyJunkie said:


> Im in. This looks awesome! Guess I will be bringing the ol ProTec with me too!





treeman65 said:


> Well these girls better watch out for team Xtreme.We will hand out an Xtreme BEATING.


Everybody just needs to pay the entry and..........RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These guys are gonna hand out a beat down like never seen!! I would help in this short process, but this shoot i just cannot make due to work. 
The teams that compete against these guys would rather fight a Grizzley Bear in a phone booth with a razor blade!!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> Well these girls better watch out for team Xtreme.We will hand out an Xtreme BEATING.


Oh yeah the Xtreme Team will be Flatlining some folks real soon. :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Well the team is finalized. James is batting lead off, with Mark on deck, I will be hitting 3rd and got my 18 y/o clutch man swinging for clean up.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Everybody just needs to pay the entry and..........RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These guys are gonna hand out a beat down like never seen!! I would help in this short process, but this shoot i just cannot make due to work.
> The teams that compete against these guys would rather fight a Grizzley Bear in a phone booth with a razor blade!!!!


Yep I would start running now!!!!


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

MrPibb said:


> I know of 4 or 5 mojo's who might just want a piece of this here action!!!:darkbeer:


Pibb, are you open to start up a team? I'm ready to sign on with somebody. I think I can hit an 8, I've got plenty of practice doing that already.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well the team is finalized. James is batting lead off, with Mark on deck, I will be hitting 3rd and got my 18 y/o clutch man swinging for clean up.


There's your winners right there folks!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

ldfalks said:


> Pibb, are you open to start up a team? I'm ready to sign on with somebody. I think I can hit an 8, I've got plenty of practice doing that already.


Heck ya Dee, Looks like myself, huntelk, and an open b shooter Aric Camp are in!!! Bringin the heat baby!!


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

MrPibb said:


> Heck ya Dee, Looks like myself, huntelk, and an open b shooter Aric Camp are in!!! Bringin the heat baby!!


I'm all over this thing! So, who's going to be shooting for 2nd place?


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

Everyone else!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

MrPibb said:


> Everyone else!!!:darkbeer:


CORRECT!!!!:rock:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MrPibb said:


> Everyone else!!!:darkbeer:


and that includes your team too..:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> There's your winners right there folks!!!:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up just don't beat those guys too bad. don't wanna scare them off for next time guys.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> :thumbs_up just don't beat those guys too bad. don't wanna scare them off for next time guys.


Dont listen to fishcatcher, treeman and cowboy yall put the Xtreme beating on them.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

looks like nobody but team xtreme has any smack or you all are flatlined.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> looks like nobody but team xtreme has any smack or you all are flatlined.


Say What?! Team xtreme will get a few $$$ for second place, but they're gonna have to bring it to get a first place payout. Remember there are 8 rounds each day, plus the big shootdown. They have a slim chance...


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

Mojo's in the house!!!! with honorary MOJO LDF!!! I know, it's stackin the deck, but hey after all this is BRS country!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ldfalks said:


> Say What?! Team xtreme will get a few $$$ for second place, but they're gonna have to bring it to get a first place payout. Remember there are 8 rounds each day, plus the big shootdown. They have a slim chance...


only do you worry we are bringing it.We will bring it so hard that at the next one you will roll out the red carpet for us.:wink:


----------

